# Head Badges Wanted !!!!!



## catfish (Sep 2, 2014)

I'm looking for any cool and unusual head badges that I don't have. I'm also looking for these badges in the photos. Please e-mail me photos and prices of badges you have for sale or trade.   Thanks,  Catfish    cashpaid@verizon.net


----------



## catfish (Sep 18, 2014)

Still looking for cool headbadges !!!!!!  Please e-mail me photos of what you have for sale or trade.

  Catfish


----------



## tommydale1950 (Sep 18, 2014)

*Badges*

Have any Emblem Badges to trade? I see you have a lot of Colsons but do you have Colson Sport?


----------



## bricycle (Sep 18, 2014)

$110 shipped


----------



## catfish (Sep 18, 2014)

bricycle said:


> $110 shipped




Thanks Bri. I have one of these.   Catfish


----------



## catfish (Sep 18, 2014)

tommydale1950 said:


> Have any Emblem Badges to trade? I see you have a lot of Colsons but do you have Colson Sport?




I might.... I'll have to look and see.


----------



## bricycle (Sep 18, 2014)

catfish said:


> Thanks Bri. I have one of these.   Catfish




But this looks NOS.....


----------



## catfish (Sep 18, 2014)

bricycle said:


> But this looks NOS.....




I think it is NOS. It is a nice badge. I just don't need two of them.....


----------



## tommydale1950 (Sep 18, 2014)

*Colson Sport*



catfish said:


> I might.... I'll have to look and see.




Picture of the one I have..


----------



## catfish (Sep 18, 2014)

tommydale1950 said:


> Picture of the one I have..




No, I don't have one of those.


----------



## catfish (Dec 26, 2014)

I'm looking for any cool and unusual head badges that I don't have. I'm also looking for these badges in the photos. Please e-mail me photos and prices of badges you have for sale or trade. Thanks, Catfish cashpaid@verizon.net


----------



## Nickinator (Dec 26, 2014)

Got this one? Was going to post it for sale today...
Darcie


----------



## catfish (Dec 26, 2014)

Nickinator said:


> Got this one? Was going to post it for sale today...
> Darcie
> 
> View attachment 187430




Yes I have that one  But thanks for asking


----------



## catfish (Jan 31, 2015)

Just in case anyone forgot or doesn't know. I'm always buying cool old head badges!!!!!! e-mail me photos and prices.

Thanks, Catfish

cashpaid@verizon.net


----------

